# Elections



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

According to the law it's not allowed to use religious signs for publicity for those who are presenting themselves for Parliament.In Agouza they are using the mosque and also have taken over part of the vegetable market.Also the billboards are for bearded blokes.I don't know which party they are but I can only presume they are M.B. or one of the other extreme groups. The mosque also has turned up the volume and the normal traders at the market are not to be seen.Also there are a lot of women sitting around outside the mosque and when asked what's going on they don't reply.

lane:lane:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> According to the law it's not allowed to use religious signs for publicity for those who are presenting themselves for Parliament.In Agouza they are using the mosque and also have taken over part of the vegetable market.Also the billboards are for bearded blokes.I don't know which party they are but I can only presume they are M.B. or one of the other extreme groups. The mosque also has turned up the volume and the normal traders at the market are not to be seen.Also there are a lot of women sitting around outside the mosque and when asked what's going on they don't reply.
> 
> lane:lane:




I knew the volume had been turned up, I presume you are talking about the big mosque the one that shares it's two hour sermon on the evils of George Bush, Tony Blair, with me even when I have the radio on full blast. 

I have just read a book A prisoner in Iran, there was a line in the book...

Don't trust men in green or wearing a beard.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

It's the one behind the police hospital.I feel sorry for those who are patients it must be unbearable.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> It's the one behind the police hospital.I feel sorry for those who are patients it must be unbearable.




Ahh no I am by the other one, must say I have always felt uncomfortable walking behind the hospital. I got lost once and ended up a small alley and of course it is very dark behind there, nothing happened to me but I was aware that I had been spotted so to speak.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh no I am by the other one, must say I have always felt uncomfortable walking behind the hospital. I got lost once and ended up a small alley and of course it is very dark behind there, nothing happened to me but I was aware that I had been spotted so to speak.


Just spoken to someone in the know it was paying for votes, all the women where waiting for free meat etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Just spoken to someone in the know it was paying for votes, all the women where waiting for free meat etc.




Same as last time then, my houseboy was so mad that he was not old enough to vote as he was offered breakfast 3 times plus money from 3 candidates lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Just spoken to someone in the know it was paying for votes, all the women where waiting for free meat etc.


So nothing's changed then.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

It's a little bit diferent because the last time the m.b. was giving fridges and a/cs.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Bribery*



hhaddad said:


> It's a little bit diferent because the last time the m.b. was giving fridges and a/cs.


Only to the landlords of voting locals. They in turn bribed their tenants with evictions if they didn't vote as they were ordered. Hence vote rigging on a mojor scale and the need for greater monitoring.

Eco-Mariner.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The funny thing is that they don't even need to pay people to vote in some areas, all they need to do is to yell (Yes, actually YELLING using megaphones on a pickup! Which I couldn't understand why to be honest, there are mosques EVERYWHERE! Why mobilizing it? :confused2 Anyway! They just need to yell that if people did not go vote for an Islamist candidate then they'd be supporting the Liberal infidels :lol:

But it does look like it's gonna be a mess anyway :spit:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The funny thing is that they don't even need to pay people to vote in some areas, all they need to do is to yell (Yes, actually YELLING using megaphones on a pickup! Which I couldn't understand why to be honest, there are mosques EVERYWHERE! Why mobilizing it? :confused2 Anyway! They just need to yell that if people did not go vote for an Islamist candidate then they'd be supporting the Liberal infidels :lol:
> 
> But it does look like it's gonna be a mess anyway :spit:



And it was stated as being against the law!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> And it was stated as being against the law!!!


What law? Do I need to remind what country you're in?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me I must have a touch of Alzheimer's.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Thanks for reminding me I must have a touch of Alzheimer's.


With everything that's happening in here? Having Alzheimer sounds like a nice gift for Christmas


----------

